# pinex bottle



## syralia (Jun 3, 2009)

This pinex bottle was dug up 4 days ago, while I know that pinex bottles seem to be a dime a dozen I, they all seem to be clear (colorless), green or aqua while this one confuses me.

 The seam goes all the way to the top, yet it still has halmarks of blown glass in mold and has been turning amethyst since being out of the ground. (cup molded blown in form maybe?)

 It is embossed with PINEX on the sides but nothing on the face and back.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 3, 2009)

Got one of them... []


----------



## syralia (Jun 3, 2009)

side


----------



## syralia (Jun 3, 2009)

front


----------



## madman (Jun 3, 2009)

pine x is a cough syrup, common bottle in 30s 40 dumps, its a nice bottle in aqua, but not worth much, best 5  bucks.......but if yer diggin that kind of stuff, keep diggen, look for sodas and milks   mike


----------



## syralia (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks, Mike

 I don't plan on selling anything I find on the family property, was just curious about the amethyst coloring[]

 I do know that there was a woman there (broken bottles of a "female cure"), Millen's Food jars from Boston in large size, a few perfume bottles, a KWIK STIK with working top in an interesting taper shape, oodles of unmarked flat bottles, Mason Jars... all just a few inches under the soil so I am thinking the home dump site.  We have not dug any deeper than 6 inches so far and many jars had to be carefully extracted around trees roots up close to some trees.  Am hoping for some milk bottles, but everything found (incliding some broken but beautiful cream pitchers) will simply be kept and enjoyed by the family.

 In another month we are going to have a 'dirt diggin party' for the family and dig up the entire area around the finds and go a little deeper, take a grill along and make a day of it.  We know that the home was built in 1809 and that there was an older dwelling before that home was built that burned down so who knows what we may find.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi and welcome,sounds like your spot has good potential,make sure you dig down to the clay .Family dig is great idea ,hope all find some good bottles ,looking forward to seeing pictures .


----------



## TheBombersDream (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: pinex bottle*

Gonna beat this dead horse of a thread because I found one of these today. Seams all the way up both sides but it looks very crude. Bottom is extremely uneven, one shoulder is really wonkey and is has a pretty noticeable bend. A lot of imperfections in the glass. Anyone know anything about this. It's not quiet like the other pinex bottles I've seen.


----------



## TheBombersDream (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: pinex bottle*

I should add,I paid the buy a couple toonies (4 bucks cdn) for it. It was to quirky to pass by.


----------

